# Segmented cookie jar



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2015)

Was shooting pics this morning so I grabbed this for a shot. just finished. The segments are silk oak, top and bottom ring are cherry, lid is walnut, knob ebony. about 8x8. Something like this would be a good first project if you want to get into segmenting, the rings are all made up from the same sized segments, then stacked and turned...

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice tunr Barry. If you ever feel so inclined to do a segment tutorial in the class room, I don't believe we have a single one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

Pretty cookie jar or Winnie the Pooh honey pot !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job Barry. I agree with Kevin that a build thread would be sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would give another vote for the tutorial, that looks amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 4, 2015)

very nice.good work!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice tunr Barry. If you ever feel so inclined to do a segment tutorial in the class room, I don't believe we have a single one.


OK, I will make something similar in the near future and document the process...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice Barry. You got it filled with cookies yet?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice Barry. You got it filled with cookies yet?



I have some walnut cookies he can use . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice Barry. You got it filled with cookies yet?


Naw, cookies around me never last that long...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Very cool. I'd like to see how you make this too....I already know how to make the cookies disappear.
:-)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice work, Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 5, 2015)

That's a jar I'd have a hard time keeping my mitts out of!  Nicely done, and I agree on any tutorial that breaks down some barriers to success in segmenting.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The PenSmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet! Segmented work has been on my bucket list for quite some time. I really need to develop some time management skills so I can learn how to do work as nice as yours.


----------

